# Is all of this blanket burrowing okay?



## pocketsizedrhino (Mar 15, 2010)

Kirby's pen's floor is linoleum so I lay down a blanket in her cage (usually fleece) and tuck it under the edges of the panels to give her traction. She always ends up digging the blanket out from under the edges because she likes to scoot it around. She has never chewed her blankets and I do trust her with them but lately she has been nosing her way completely under them. I fear that she will get stuck and freak out and manage to hurt herself.... Is that silly of me?
She does have other toys to occupy herself (willow ring, plastic baby links, plastic baby keys, a wiffle ball, and apple tree chew sticks.
I guess I need to try to secure her blankets better. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bunny_Mom87 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi! My Charlie has a similar thing he does. He has a low-looped mat (like a cheap-o kitchen mat) in his playpen and a pillowcase. He like to scoot the pillowcase around and roll in it. The biggest thing to worry about is outside noises scaring them while burrowing. I use the mat for his traction and let him have his blankey when it's quiet or he doesn't mind the activity in the house. He's not easily scared either. 

I'd recommend a mat for traction (low-loop so it doesn't get shreded!) and a supervised balnkey time or blankey time when you can control the action around bun-bun! 

:bunnydance:Happy burrowing!


----------



## elrohwen (Mar 15, 2010)

My bun loves playing in blankets! His favorite is if we throw a fleece blanket over him and he can burrow his way back out. As soon as his nose sticks out from the blanket, he usually turns around and burrows back in again. It's perfectly fine and safe for her to play in the blanket. Since she likes it and it keeps her busy, I wouldn't try to secure it better.


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Mar 15, 2010)

It is so funny, she just started it a few days ago and now it is all she does! It certainly provides her with a lot of entertainment. Maybe I can try tucking in the big floor blanket under better so she can't dig it out and give her a smaller piece of fleece for her to play with. Silly bunny.


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 15, 2010)

That is cute, you should get some pictures to share. My rabbits never play with blankets. They just eat them.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 15, 2010)

Molly LOVES to get under blankies and I think it is the cutest thing ever. I will walk past the bunny room and see her flicking her head under the blanket to try to get back out, LOL! Between her and Brody humping his stuffed puppy....the bunny room never has a dull moment .


----------

